# Grizzly dust collector- Opinions?



## Ebuuck (Jan 25, 2011)

Found a local sale of a Grizzly G0548Z 2 HP canister collector for $200. 1 Year old. Does anyone have this or know anything about them? Thanks!


----------



## knotscott (Nov 8, 2007)

$200 sounds like a great deal if this is the one:


----------



## mdntrdr (Dec 22, 2009)

*That's a Great Deal!*

I have a 2hp. Griz minus the canister, and use a trash can separator. I am very happy with it. 

I would grab this before it is gone... :yes:


----------



## WillemJM (Aug 18, 2011)

If it is the one in the picture, that is a great deal. I have one of those, connected to a 6" main distribution line with 4" branches to all my machines including a floor sweep. Works well, never missed a beat in 8 years.


----------



## Ebuuck (Jan 25, 2011)

Thanks guys, and yes, thats the one in the pic. I suppose I'll grab it this afternoon! I thought it was a good deal as well


----------



## dbhost (Jan 28, 2008)

Suppose? That's a steal on a pretty good DC. Make every reasonable effort to make sure you score it before someone else does!


----------

